# Leather saddle bag repair



## 66TigerCat (Jul 14, 2011)

I've got a fairly old leather bag that needs some work, the leather is in very nice condition, not dried out at all. I need to re-attach the straps and have been doing some research on the web. I'm thinking of using Rapid Rivets or some such, anyone have any experience with these ? Are they a good choice for this repair ? I'd like to match the buckles so I'm thinking of something in an antique nickel finish. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Jim


----------

